# Simple solution to timing chain noise?



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

When dealing with a rattling timing chain, is there an easier solution than overhauling the whole chain and guide system to stop this sound? I believe it was replaced once already before I bought it, and I find it hard to believe that its ready for a new one already. Any simple solutions would be great, if known.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The timing chain rattle may be due to low oil pressure. Measure the oil pressure with a temporary gauge.

If the pressure is indeed low, the oil pump may be worn. If so, you need to replace it soon or else you may end up with other engine damage.


----------

